# 120 gallon tank



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

What would a good deal on a 120 gallon tank/stand/hoods/lights run me? --- new/used price

What would a bad deal on a 120 gallon tank/stand/hoods/lights run me? --- new/used price

Please respond to all questions... Thanks in advance!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Used depends on who's selling it/what condition it's in, but I've been looking for something in that range and found tank prices to be in the $350-$400 range (depends on the dimensions on the tank). hoods for something that size seem to hover around the $40 mark.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

If it was used, I would want it in good condition. The stand would have to be clean and not to dinged up. The tank/hoods could be dirty.


----------



## 9stepstonowhere (Nov 21, 2007)

at glasscages.com for a 120 aquarium that is 48 X 24 X 25 is 300 and the 24" stand is $240 and you can get a their hinged glass top for $40. Then shipping to one of their drop of points would be like $125. Then I think you can lights at petsmart for less than $100. so that with shipping would be $705. I do not know if is good or bad, but that gives you a price range on what it would cost new. They have different dimensions that would be little cheaper. A 125 or 135 gallon are like $30 cheaper.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

9stepstonowhere said:


> at glasscages.com for a 120 aquarium that is 48 X 24 X 25 is 300 and the 24" stand is $240 and you can get a their hinged glass top for $40. Then shipping to one of their drop of points would be like $125. Then I think you can lights at petsmart for less than $100. so that with shipping would be $705. I do not know if is good or bad, but that gives you a price range on what it would cost new. They have different dimensions that would be little cheaper. A 125 or 135 gallon are like $30 cheaper.


Why is the 125/135 cheaper? Is it the same dimensions as a 120, just taller? This is very good info. Thanks for your research. I still would like to know what a good used price would be... thanks


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

fishguy1313 said:


> at glasscages.com for a 120 aquarium that is 48 X 24 X 25 is 300 and the 24" stand is $240 and you can get a their hinged glass top for $40. Then shipping to one of their drop of points would be like $125. Then I think you can lights at petsmart for less than $100. so that with shipping would be $705. I do not know if is good or bad, but that gives you a price range on what it would cost new. They have different dimensions that would be little cheaper. A 125 or 135 gallon are like $30 cheaper.


Why is the 125/135 cheaper? Is it the same dimensions as a 120, just taller? This is very good info. Thanks for your research. I still would like to know what a good used price would be... thanks
[/quote]

a 125 is not the same demenisions a 125 is 72 by 18 by 24 i think its 24 high not sure id have to measure mine


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

On craigslist probably around 300-400$ for a set-up.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

www.glasscages.com , Its where I got my tank...


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I had a dream the other night that I had a 120 gallon. I can't get it out of my head now. I must have one!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

paradise cove/Charlie's angels = in bellevue
pet world= Millard
pet-land = 120 and center

expect to pay around $600-800

good luck with the search.


----------

